# El Planetario del Morro Solar



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Yo si he subido al morro...*

pero la única vez que lo hice fue para realizar una actividad "non sancta" y mi recuerdo se relaciona con ello... Ahora con tantos años transcurridos desde esa "experiencia",pues me gustaría ir a conocer el Planetario,el Monumento al Soldado Desconocido y la Vírgen del Morro... 


El Bajopontino said:


> Nunca he subido al morro, es una tarea que tengo pendiente.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Primera vez que veo fotos de este lugar, no sabia que existia. Es solo museo o también tiene algun telescopio aficionado?


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum (Oct 22, 2007)

Este planetario existe desde los años 60 y es muy visitado sobre todo por delegaciones escolares. Creo que fue construido con iniciativa privada. Para el proyector de estrellas se adaptaron partes del motor de un camión. El problema es que no hay un plan de utilización del morro y el entorno está abandonado. La carretera que sube está descuidada y del otro lado sube gente de mal vivir a hacer de las suyas. El ingeniero Estremadoyro que estaba a cargo hace años criticaba la cruz hecha de restos de torre eléctrica destruida. Con tanta luz se dificultaba la observación de los astros en la noche. El morro debería ser rescatado para uso de toda la población.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

El Morro debería ser un lugar de esparcimiento abierto, alguien sabe si alguna vez se planteó algún proyecto para darle uso? 

Por otro lado, ¿cómo se visita el planetario? ¿Solo se llega en auto no?


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> El Morro debería ser un lugar de esparcimiento abierto, alguien sabe si alguna vez se planteó algún proyecto para darle uso?
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿cómo se visita el planetario? ¿Solo se llega en auto no?


Efectivamente, en auto se llega más rapido y cómoddamente, pero en todo caso puedes subir a pie o en bicicleta desde Chorrillos ya que existe una pista asfaltada que te deja en la misma puerta y de paso puedes conocer el monumento al Soldado Desconocido que está unos metros más allá, toda una experiencia.

saludos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Gracias por el dato, caminando asumo no debe ser tan seguro.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

El planetario es todo un ícono de la ciudad de Lima, y a la mayoría nos transporta a la infancia por un momento, a pesar de lo pequeño y modesto que pueda ser creo que es una de las edificaciones más queridas por los limeños


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ojalá algún día el morro pueda ver algo mejor que un monstruoso proyecto para llenarlo de cemento.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Ya llegará el día en que un alcalde chorrillano mande sembrar arbolitos... Aunque lo dudo, si hasta han destruido los restos de la glorieta centenaria.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> Ojalá algún día el morro pueda ver algo mejor que un monstruoso proyecto para llenarlo de cemento.


El "monstruoso proyecto" aun existe, espero sinceramente que se construya pronto :banana: .... de no hacerse nada el morro se va a seguir llenando de invasiones, y mejor que una invasión es un desarrollo urbano planificado.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*A los chorrillanos los van a dejar sin patrimonio !!!*

Esperemos que el Planetario no esté dentro de la lista "a demoler".. qué espanto !!!... :bash::bash::bash:


----------

